# What variety of Betta is known for biggest/longest fins?



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I curently have a Crowntail Betta. I am consdering another one. What Betta variety is typically known to have the longest fins? I want one with lots of finnage next lol.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the halfmoons and deltas are known for the longest finnage. But those longs fins come at a price. Many end up as tailbiters because the fins are so heavy. They don't do well in community setups either. Their long fins make them slow and an easy target.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i agree with thekoimaiden. Halfmoons are known for the biggest fins, with the mutation known as Rosetail or Feathertail proving just that. just last night, i saw this boy on Aquabid, and i'm shocked at his fins:


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

halfmoons i think , look at my bubba , but hes a lil guy tho . OR vts if u want to have long skinny thin fins


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it will be halfmoons and doubletails  and some veil tails too


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

ootfifawithbubba said:


> halfmoons i think , look at my bubba , but hes a lil guy tho . OR vts if u want to have long skinny thin fins


bubba's lovely, but looks like he has a split in his dorsal. :V that's the biggest issue with big-finned bettas. :I they rip and nip their fins so easily. x-x


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

i know bubba has a sharp toy plant thing i took it out , but know its worse so hes got a tail biteing problem XC the only thread i ever posted is i need someone to help me make his stop so thx fpr compliment bubba hes so happy u did


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the way i found that works to stop a betta from tail biting, is to give them a good number of plants, and rearrange them every time you do a full water change. it worked for Dante, who would destroy his tail every time i'd go out with friends, and it's stopped Ichi from tail biting again, and i'm doing it with Todd, my rosetail, to prevent him from tail biting. :B


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

hes only minor biteing and i never see him do it so


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, feather tail and rosetail bettas typically have the longest fins, but under no corcumstances would I recommend any type of heavy finned Betta to anybody before they get it. Usually many long finned bettas will tailbite because of the heavy finnagge. There is virtually no cure to this as its not stress related and because of the finnagge. I would recommend a Plakat or female betta as IME/O they are usually more active and less prone to tailbiting


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i swore off long-finned bettas.

many times.

this last time, i fell hard for Todd, and don't regret getting him, but if you want a beautiful betta with flowing fins, get a veil. if you want a beautiful, spunky betta, an HMPK has all the beauty of a Halfmoon, with none of the tail biting issues. :B


----------



## Tisha (Jan 6, 2022)

Psylk87 said:


> I curently have a Crowntail Betta. I am consdering another one. What Betta variety is typically known to have the longest fins? I want one with lots of finnage next lol.


----------



## Tisha (Jan 6, 2022)

You cant have Two Beta males in the same Aquarium!


----------

